# Tắm trắng phi thuyền là gì? Giá bao nhiêu là hợp lý?



## Diva Spa (30/10/20)

*Tắm trắng phi thuyền là phương pháp làm trắng da mang lại hiệu quả vô cùng rõ rệt được rất nhiều chị em yêu thích hiện nay. Vậy bạn đã biết phương pháp tắm trắng phi thuyền là gì chưa? Theo dõi bài viết bên dưới để lắng nghe giải đáp của chuyên gia Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA nhé!*
*Tắm trắng phi thuyền là gì?*
Tắm trắng phi thuyền là gì? Theo các chuyên gia tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA, *tắm trắng phi thuyền* là công nghệ làm trắng da bằng cách sử dụng máy phi thuyền với cơ chế hồng ngoại và nhiệt quang đa điểm tác động trực tiếp lên làn da.

Tia hồng ngoại sẽ đi tận sâu trong từng tế bào da, phá vỡ các cấu trúc melanin, nguyên nhân chính gây ra tình trạng da thâm xỉn, đen sạm, từ đó mang lại hiệu quả làm sáng da rõ rệt hơn.

Ngoài ra, công nghệ tắm trắng phi thuyền còn kích thích sản sinh collagen, elastin giúp tái tạo và phục hồi làn da, giúp mang lại làn da mịn màng, săn chắc hơn. 

Như vậy, phương pháp tắm trắng phi thuyền mang lại hiệu quả bật tông da gấp 5 lần so với những phương pháp cũ như: tắm trắng bằng thiên nhiên, kem trắng da, bột tắm trắng,…





_Tắm trắng phi thuyền là gì?_
*Tắm trắng phi thuyền ở Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA có gì đặc biệt?*
Bạn đã biết *tắm trắng* phi thuyền là gì nhưng vẫn chưa tìm được địa chỉ áp dụng công nghệ này đạt chuẩn, đảm bảo uy tín và chất lượng cao. 

Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA tự hào là địa chỉ làm đẹp hàng đầu Việt Nam cả về quy mô lẫn chất lượng, với hơn 50 chi nhánh trải dài khắp các tỉnh, thành phố, mang đến những dịch vụ làm đẹp đạt chuẩn 5 sao.

Đến với Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm dịch vụ tắm trắng phi thuyền White Extra, đây là công nghệ tắm trắng tiên tiến nhất hiện nay, đảm bảo hiệu quả và an toàn cho khách hàng sau khi thực hiện.
*>>>Xem thêm: **Tắm trắng phi thuyền hoàng gia có tốt không**?*
*Đối tượng áp dụng phương pháp tắm trắng phi thuyền*
Theo chuyên gia của Thẩm mỹ viện DIVA, tắm trắng phi thuyền là phương pháp giúp hỗ trợ làm sáng và bảo vệ da do tác động của tia hồng ngoại, dùng sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên nên có thể phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng.


Phù hợp với cả nam và nữ, độ tuổi từ 15 trở lên. 
Da thâm sạm, đen bẩm sinh.
Da không đều màu.
Da bị cháy nắng.
Da khô, da không mịn màng.
Da có nhiều vết thâm mụn.





_Áp dụng phương pháp tắm trắng phi thuyền cho những làn da bị cháy nắng_
*Ưu điểm của công nghệ tắm trắng phi thuyền White Extra*
Khi trải nghiệm dịch vụ tắm trắng phi thuyền tại *Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA*, bạn sẽ được tận hưởng một không gian làm đẹp vô cùng sang trọng, đội ngũ bác sĩ hàng đầu, trang thiết bị hiện đại mang lại hiệu quả làm trắng da rõ rệt.

✓* Hiệu quả làm sáng da lên đến 90%*

Giúp bổ sung vitamin C, E, axit, các dưỡng chất tự nhiên giúp phá vỡ melanin, làm sáng da từ bên trong. Da sáng lên từ 2- 3 tông da sau một liệu trình.

✓* An toàn, không gây kích ứng da*

Sử dụng sản phẩm làm trắng 100% từ thiên nhiên, an toàn, không gây kích ứng, không làm bào mòn da. 

✓ *Trẻ hóa da, chống lão hóa*

Bước sóng nhiệt giúp kích thích sản sinh collagen tự nhiên, phá hủy hắc sắc tố melanin gây sạm da, đồng thời giúp da nhanh chóng hấp thụ các dưỡng chất, mang lại làn da săn chắc và đàn hồi hơn.

Ngoài ra, công nghệ tắm trắng phi thuyền còn giúp nuôi dưỡng làn da từ sâu bên trong, tạo một lớp màng bảo vệ da, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa da và trẻ hóa làn da trở nên căng bóng, mịn màng hơn bao giờ hết. 

✓ *Hiệu quả duy trì lâu dài *

Làn da được nuôi dưỡng từ sâu bên trong nên sẽ mang lại hiệu quả làm sáng da duy trì lâu dài, khách hàng sẽ không phải lo lắng da sẽ trở nên đen sạm sau khi thực hiện như các phương pháp truyền thống.

Ngoài ra, dưỡng chất cao cấp còn có tác dụng tạo lớp bảo vệ để chống nắng cho làn da, hạn chế hình thành sắc tố melanin trở lại. 

✓* Hỗ trợ điều trị viêm nang lông*

Ngoài việc làm sáng da, tắm trắng phi thuyền còn giúp làm sạch và thông thoáng lỗ chân lông giúp làm giảm tình trạng viêm lỗ chân lông, hạn chế tình trạng lông mọc ngược.
















*Quy trình tắm trắng phi thuyền tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA*
Quy trình tắm trắng phi thuyền tại Viện thẩm mỹ được thực hiện theo tiêu chuẩn của Bộ Y tế, đảm bảo an toàn và hiệu quả cao.



*Bước 1:* Thăm khám và tư vấn tình trạng da.
*Bước 2: * Tẩy tế bào chết cho body.
*Bước 3:* Thoa tinh chất làm trắng da. 
*Bước 4:* Ủ trắng với phi thuyền.
*Bước 5:* Tiếp tục ủ với dưỡng chất.
*Bước 6:* Thoa kem dưỡng da có thành phần chống nắng.
*Bước 7:* Hướng dẫn chăm sóc tại nhà.





_Quy trình tắm trắng phi thuyền White Extra_

*Giải đáp của chuyên gia về dịch vụ tắm trắng phi thuyền *
Ngoài câu hỏi tắm trắng phi thuyền là gì? Rất nhiều khách hàng còn thắc mắc một số câu hỏi khác, hãy lắng nghe giải đáp của chuyên gia Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA để hiểu rõ hơn về dịch vụ này nhé!

*Tắm trắng phi thuyền có thực sự hiệu quả?*
Tia hồng ngoại tác động sâu bên dưới da, phá vỡ các sắc tố melanin làm thâm sạm da, khác hoàn toàn với những phương pháp làm trắng thông thường chỉ tác động trên bề mặt của da. 

Chính vì vậy, phương pháp tắm trắng phi thuyền sẽ mang lại hiệu quả tốt hơn rất nhiều, khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm khi muốn cải thiện làn da đen sạm của mình.





_Tắm trắng phi thuyền có thực sự hiệu quả?_
*Tắm trắng phi thuyền có hại da không?*
Tắm trắng phi thuyền có hại da không còn phụ thuộc vào sản phẩm dưỡng trắng mà địa chỉ làm đẹp sử dụng. Nếu sử dụng các sản phẩm không rõ nguồn gốc sẽ rất dễ khiến cho da bị kích ứng, nổi mẩn đỏ, ngứa da, thậm chí có thể khiến da bị nhiễm trùng.

Đến với Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA, khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm, các sản phẩm dưỡng trắng 100% từ thiên nhiên, an toàn và lành tính với làn da, không làm bào mòn da. 

*Tắm trắng phi thuyền có bị đen lại không?*
Tắm trắng phi thuyền là gì, có bị đen lại sau tắm trắng không? Theo chuyên gia Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA, công nghệ tắm trắng phi thuyền nuôi dưỡng làn da trắng hồng từ bên trong, nên có thể duy trì hiệu quả lâu dài hơn so với những công nghệ cũ. 

Tuy nhiên, thời gian cũng sẽ phụ thuộc vào chế độ chăm sóc da tại nhà của mỗi người sau khi tắm trắng, nếu không có các biện pháp bảo vệ, dưỡng da hợp lý thì làn da sẽ nhanh chóng thâm sạm trở lại do tác động của môi trường.





_Tắm trắng phi thuyền có bị đen lại không?_
*Tắm trắng phi thuyền có ảnh hưởng gì không?*
Theo các chuyên gia, tắm trắng phi thuyền có ảnh hưởng gì không là câu hỏi mà rất nhiều chị em băn khoăn, tuy nhiên, tắm trắng phi thuyền sẽ không ảnh hưởng gì đến sức khỏe nếu như bạn lựa chọn những địa chỉ làm đẹp đảm bảo uy tín. 

Tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA ứng dụng công nghệ tắm trắng phi thuyền tiên tiến, không xâm lấn, không gây ảnh hưởng đến da cũng như sức khỏe của khách hàng, không gây ra các tác dụng phụ khác.

*Bài viết trên đã giải đáp cho bạn câu hỏi “Tắm trắng phi thuyền là gì?” và những thông tin xung quanh dịch vụ này. Nếu bạn muốn được tư vấn thêm về dịch vụ tắm trắng phi thuyền White Extra tại Viện thẩm mỹ, xin vui lòng liên hệ qua hotline 19006689 để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ.
Thông tin liên hệ Diva Luxury:*


*CÔNG TY CP TẬP ĐOÀN DIVA GROUP*
*Mã số doanh nghiệp: 5801 358 357*
*Trụ sở chính: Số 250, Hai Bà Trưng, P.6, Tp. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng*
*Hotline: 1900 6689*
*Website: vienthammydiva.vn*
*Email: info@vienthammydiva.vn*


----------

